# Romane/Bücher



## Magera (21. März 2019)

*Romane/Bücher*

Guten hallo,

kann mir mal jemand weiterhelfen der sich ggf mit den Romanen auskennt. 

ich hab mir vorgenommen mal die Bücher zu lesen um etwas mehr zur Lore zu erfahren, und auch weil ich einfach bock drauf habe. 

nur stelle ich mir nun die frage in welcher reihenfolge ich lesen sollte. 

die einen sagen (blizz forum) man sollte mit tag des drachen anfangen, und andere sagen man soll mit der krieg der ahnen trillogie anfangen.

tag des drachen hab ich schon zuhause, sollte ich nun damit anfangen oder foch eher mit dem krieg der ahnen? 
oder spielt das hier überhaupt keine rolle? 

wie wäre es denn chronologisch bzw erzählerisch sinnvoll zu lesen? 

besten dank für die hilfe


----------



## stahlschnips (21. März 2019)

*AW: Romane/Bücher*

Ich würde dir empfehlen den Titel zu editieren damit sofort klar ist um welche Bücher es geht.


----------

